# First time newhires and their wage.



## BC Carpenter (Dec 28, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I sold one for $49 a sheet today. 8 ft ceilings, 70 boards, 8ft boards. The prices are what you sell them for. I think the real problem is nobody is charging enough.


I agree with this, always annoying when I give a price and someone bids for some price that might pay their rent and not much else. Probably a lot of contractors worry that if they bid too high they will never get the work, and so keep making less than they really should.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

BC Carpenter said:


> I agree with this, always annoying when I give a price and someone bids for some price that might pay their rent and not much else. Probably a lot of contractors worry that if they bid too high they will never get the work, and so keep making less than they really should.


And consequently the people they hire make a lower wage. Its our responcibilty as business owners to market ourselves in a manner which allows us to provide proper wages for our people.


----------



## BC Carpenter (Dec 28, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> And consequently the people they hire make a lower wage. Its our responcibilty as business owners to market ourselves in a manner which allows us to provide proper wages for our people.


For sure, and to market value and quality for the money, over a bottom line price.


----------



## GAK (Apr 22, 2005)

I rarely chime in here but I have to throw in my .02 here.
If you want to hire some help and you want good workers that you can teach a trade and who will stick around you have to pay a decent wage.
I first decided that it was time to hire an employee when I was 45. I could see that my days on the roof were going to come to an end one day and I needed to spend more time on the business than on the roof.
Roofing has to be one of the hardest and most dangerous trade out there. I know, I've done it for 30 years.
Minimum wage and bonuses is not going to attract the type of person that you need.
In my opinion you want to groom someone to run your jobs and you want good quality people.
Hard working, honest people who can learn are not going to be attracted to low pay. Try to look at it from their point of view. What would you want to make?
I will start a greenhorn at $18. I'll tell him that I expect an honest days work, show up on time and don't be afraid to ask questions. 
The crew will tell me if he is worth keeping.
When you tell some kid that hasn't made more than $8 an hour that you're going to pay him $18 his eyes light up and you can bet he's going to bust his balls to keep this job.
In the long run if you want good guys you will have to pay them enough to live on. If you can't afford to do that you need to go back and look at your pricing.


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

schaefercs said:


> Wow. Reading this was a huge eye opener. I have roughly 4 years of solid experience and would consider myself above average for someone with similar experience. I've been with my current employer for 6 months and have been making 12/hr the whole time. I'm on a crew of 3 (boss with over 25 years in the business, his right hand man with 15 years, and myself). Am I undervaluing myself? Does my age (23) and relative lack of experience compared to them contribute to my lower rate? Sorry for hijacking your thread btw.


It's all relative to your location....cost of living etc....This is prime example of why pricing threads go south IMO! .....If you want to evaluate your worth, talk to the guy sitting next to you at the diner! 

It's interesting to learn what is going on in different areas of the country, but in reality it is meaningless...


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I worked a summer for a Mason in 1986 and earned 5 an hour lol. My bonus at 16 for not killing myself or anyone was beer after work


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

JBM said:


> I worked a summer for a Mason in 1986 and earned 5 an hour lol. My bonus at 16 for not killing myself or anyone was beer after work


I started at $5 an hour too and loved it. I had new nikes that I bought in 8th grade.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

My parents told me a lot later they were jumping for joy that summer. They thought for sure the Guy would horror show me, and I would go back to school and get good grades, and lock down college.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

This thread got me asking around about how much other guys are paying rookies. Usually 10$ to start. I don't think I would feel right about less than 13, atleast 12. Can't make a living on less than that, imo, and its hard work. I also attract top starters for this. My lifelong grunt makes 14, but he can be trusted, and is a hard worker. Felt bad not giving him a bump after so long, but told him never again if he doesn't pick up a good skill set.


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I started at $5 an hour too and loved it. I had new nikes that I bought in 8th grade.


My first raise put me at $4.00/hour


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

We start our guys between $15-17/ hr and they can usually run some equipment, skid loader, roller, end dump, loader & dozer. they can run ok but not fine grade like our good operators. Everyone is expected to dig a ditch if it needs to be done, hell I will work with our crews checking grade, shovel behind our operators and shovel asphalt when its 90 plus. If someone isn't willing to do the same as me they don't hang around long. We also offer a very good health ins. package, 401K, time off and most everyone gets to the job and at least within a few miles from home in a company truck. Mid to upper level guys are in the 20's and foreman are right around $30/ hr. We are at $50/hr for T&M labor and the operators are in the equipment price. Benys do add a lot to the total cost of employees, I usually bid everyone at $40-45.


----------



## Young_Buck (Jul 19, 2009)

It's like this: My rate of pay should not be based on how much of a "bonus" you feel like giving me.

I'm not going to go to work and bust my azz, hoping to impress you enough suck a couple extra bills out the money teat.

You aren't looking for a guy who is willing to work for a bonus, you're looking for a guy who's willing to WORK. Be picky, tell them they're temp-to-hire for 2 months, and can them if they don't pan out.

If you try to hire offering minimum wage plus arbitrary bonuses that you haven't even defined yet, you're not going to convince anyone who is smart enough to wipe their own chute to work for you.

Sorry if that's blunt, but come on.


----------



## wildnwonderful (Dec 19, 2011)

I start my new guys at 14 and tell them if they bust a#$ and are not on phone they will get raise in 30 days...now i tell them flat out cell phone stays in truck caught several texting when no1 was looking..if caught texting fired on spot i pay you to work not text or talk thats for lunchtime..that weeds them out real fast


----------



## javatom (Sep 9, 2008)

grunt - 8 - 9/hr
some experience - 10 to 12
someone that can work without supervision - up to 15/hr.
As unbelievable as it is, people keep moving here looking for construction work. Idaho has a very high unemployment rate currently at 8.5%.


----------



## jmorton (Dec 11, 2008)

Not sure if anyone else has done this, but with my new hires I typically have a hourly wage in mind. However, during the interview I put it on them and ask, "So, what are you looking to make$?" I have yet to pay someone what they stated after asking that question. Every one of them gave a lower rate then what I started them at. The last guy I hired said $10/hr, I started him @ $12/hr.

It has worked well for me so far, and it makes it really hard for anyone to whine about their payrate, when they infact set it.


----------



## RAbraker (Jan 26, 2011)

Young_Buck said:


> It's like this: My rate of pay should not be based on how much of a "bonus" you feel like giving me.
> 
> I'm not going to go to work and bust my azz, hoping to impress you enough suck a couple extra bills out the money teat.
> 
> ...



As an employee, I agree. Although it sounds like the OP plans to have a very structured system for how and when bonuses are awarded, if I saw that in a help wanted add, I would steer clear. It just sounds too much like the old "work cheap now, and there's more money in the future" line. And we all know how that goes...


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Pearce Services said:


> My first raise put me at $4.00/hour


But that would be like $20 an hour now a days. :whistling: :wheelchair:


----------



## catfish/carpent (Nov 26, 2011)

Where i live there is so little work, it makes it very difficult, when i work for myself i try to atleast work for 20 a hour, but when i work for diffrent people it all depends, i have to jump from one crew to the next crew alot do to the fact they all only have 1 or 2 jobs going then there out of work. So, when i start on new crews, i am a newbie to the crew but not a newbie to the trades, however sometimes ill start out at 12 with one guy 15 with others, and occasionlly get a guy that'll pay me 20, 

It all sucks, im gonna have to get out of the trades do to starving to death, can't pay house payments, truck car insurance, keep up with gas and tools, electrict, water, propane, food. I actually at one point in time liked what i do. not so much anymore


----------



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

I have owned and worked with both union and non union companys and I prefer to pay union wages. I can't stand a 10-12 an hour employee. Your not hiring a apprentice they don't have money to buy hand tools every week. They can barely pay for gas for the week. We are talking about home depot mcdonalds employees. I want my apprentices to have every tool and be at a journeyman level within 4 years. I don't have any interest in someone making less than 14 an hour plus benefits


----------



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

catfish/carpent said:


> Where i live there is so little work, it makes it very difficult, when i work for myself i try to atleast work for 20 a hour, but when i work for diffrent people it all depends, i have to jump from one crew to the next crew alot do to the fact they all only have 1 or 2 jobs going then there out of work. So, when i start on new crews, i am a newbie to the crew but not a newbie to the trades, however sometimes ill start out at 12 with one guy 15 with others, and occasionlly get a guy that'll pay me 20,
> 
> It all sucks, im gonna have to get out of the trades do to starving to death, can't pay house payments, truck car insurance, keep up with gas and tools, electrict, water, propane, food. I actually at one point in time liked what i do. not so much anymore


I wouldn't start my truck for less than 20 cash. If your skills are at a journeyman level who are you making rich?
what are you selling for a few dollars more than flipping burgers? Go build a gazeebo or a picnic table and make more money for yourself. Don't ever complain about craigslist after saying you will walk on to a job with your tools For 12 an hour. I know guys that don't speak any English and only know how to hang board that would laugh in my face if I offered that.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

detroit687 said:


> I wouldn't start my truck for less than 20 cash. If your skills are at a journeyman level who are you making rich?
> what are you selling for a few dollars more than flipping burgers? Go build a gazeebo or a picnic table and make more money for yourself. Don't ever complain about craigslist after saying you will walk on to a job with your tools For 12 an hour. I know guys that don't speak any English and only know how to hang board that would laugh in my face if I offered that.


All depends on where you live. I would love to put one of our 16$ an hour guys against your beloved union employees, on any type of project. From installing a double welded frame commercial door, cabinets, milling their own custom trim or framing a house. 

A guy that is a #2guy on a frame we are doing now just bought a 3 bedroom ranch, 1600 ft, for 71,000$. He drives a company vehicle and all power tools supplied. He seems to do pretty well, his wife makes 11$ an hour at the bank. He started out at 12$ an hour a few years ago, McDonald's employee my ass.


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> But that would be like $20 an hour now a days. :whistling: :wheelchair:


I wasnt sure what you were getting at, until I saw the emoticon in a wheelchair....lol....

(It was only 32 years ago)


----------



## etthe1 (Jan 29, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I sold one for $49 a sheet today. 8 ft ceilings, 70 boards, 8ft boards. The prices are what you sell them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is from the contractor page


----------



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

jawtrs said:


> All depends on where you live. I would love to put one of our 16$ an hour guys against your beloved union employees, on any type of project. From installing a double welded frame commercial door, cabinets, milling their own custom trim or framing a house.
> 
> A guy that is a #2guy on a frame we are doing now just bought a 3 bedroom ranch, 1600 ft, for 71,000$. He drives a company vehicle and all power tools supplied. He seems to do pretty well, his wife makes 11$ an hour at the bank. He started out at 12$ an hour a few years ago, McDonald's employee my ass.


It's hard to find a qualified employee at 46 
Sixteen is a joke I think are expectations are different


----------



## joeh20 (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: First Time Newhires And Their Wage.*

One of the docs we do some work for gave a plumber in town my number, doc knew things are slow and figured he'd put in a good word for me, I'm grateful to have friends like this. Guy calls up and wife talks to him she lets him know she'll check with me and get back with him tommorrow. She tell's me who it was and I call her uncle up, the uncle is the oldest plumber in town, he says nice guy, poor businessman. I told her I would pass on this, just didn't feel right about him. 

Wife calls her brother up, he hasn't worked in a year, he calls the guy and starts Tuesday, $10 and hour, no income tax, no 1099, no social security, no work comp, no problem. He gets 20-30 hours a week. My BIL worked for their uncle for 10 years, he is a good plumber, can do everything by himself, not much get up and go, but he will work if you set the job up and show him what is it. BIL is kind of a house husband, takes 3 kids to school, does laundry, cooks, his wife is a LPN works 12 hours shifts, so he gets to start work after school starts at 8am and stop and get kids at 3pm, it works for him. 

I haven't seen $10 and hour since 1990. And this is $10 with no labor burden. No wonder he was looking for help. I heard he lost his house 2 years ago and it cost him $80 grand to get out of it. :no::no::sad:


----------

